# Heloooo from Pembrokeshire



## Bobcatt (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi all,
has my TT 2 weeks very happy!
B x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Helllllloooo good evening and welcome ,next question have you joined the TTOC?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Bobcatt, Welcome to the forum, where are you in Pembrokeshire, I'm in Pembroke. What Mk TT have you & what colour, don't see many TTs around here.
H.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Welcome to the forum 

i can see a cruise from the west to the next South Wales meet  :wink:

Mark


----------



## Bobcatt (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi, live by the sea, Broad Haven, have a TT Roadster Converible, light silver /Blue, bought it on e bay, great car! Excellent price.
Used to have a Diahtsu Copen, that was a Lemon!!! Will never buy a Diahatsu ever again!
thanks for the welcome guys
B x


----------

